# VG Hero Tournament BONUS ROUND: Booker DeWitt vs. Garrett (Thief)



## Mael (Apr 4, 2013)

*BOOKER DEWITT*



> "One thing I've learned; if you don't draw first, you don't get to draw at all."



Booker DeWitt is the central protagonist to Bioshock: Infinite.  A man of Pinkerton now awash in the numbing apathy of alcohol, Booker is a man who has seen his fair share of man's inhumanity to man and came out a hollow version of the unorthodox and aggressive civil servant he once was, the loss of his precious daughter Anna setting him over the edge.  After years of remorse a chance to settle his debts lands him in the floating "paradise" of Columbia deep in the clouds, his life is thrust in between a civil war between the xenophobic Founders and the anarchist and extremist Vox Populi.  His assignment?  Rescue the enigmatic woman Elizabeth whom he knows nothing about and at first cares little for except to get his debts paid.  But it won't be that easy even for a seasoned, mentally-troubled veteran like Booker...will it?

VS.

*MASTER THIEF GARRETT*



> What is locked... can be opened...
> What is hidden... can be found...
> What is yours...
> 
> ...can be mine.



Before Ezio snuck about on rooftops to shank a knight or Saracen, before Raziel slunk through the shadows of the empyrean, before Sam Fisher dangled from above to pounce upon sentry or terrorist, there was the original master of stealth, the legendary thief Garrett.  Orphaned as a child, Garrett spent his youth on the streets surviving as a sneak-thief and pickpocket. After exhibiting a surprising degree of perception by noticing one of their agents he was recruited into a secret organization dedicated to observing and maintaining stability in the City, The Keepers. He was given initial training in the arts of stealth and subterfuge practiced by the Keepers, but found that it was much more profitable to make use of these skills as a thief than to continue working for the Keepers as an agent.  Garrett exhibits a strong sense of survival and self-interest. While on the surface Garrett is callous, cynical and sarcastic, with loyalty only to himself, he does seem to have deeper feelings for a few of his contacts.  His profession is stealing, not murder, and despite his keen abilities in blades, archery, gadgetry, and close combat he will not kill unless completely necessary.​


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 4, 2013)

Voting booker for trolling purposes


----------



## Furious George (Apr 4, 2013)

This reminds me... I really should continue the VG heroine tourney soon. 

Bioshock Infinite drained me of all care for it.


----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Voting booker for trolling purposes



No appreciation for the subtler things in lief.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2013)

It's okay, Jorge de Furioso. I know how you feel, man.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 4, 2013)

Garrett's a greedy, self-absorbed, misanthropic, snarky, suckerpunching tit.

You gotta love him! pek


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2013)

So he's Kratos?


----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Garrett's a greedy, self-absorbed, misanthropic, snarky, suckerpunching tit.
> 
> You gotta love him! pek



Srsly...don't mess with the maestro.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 4, 2013)

Krory said:


> So he's Kratos?



Not even close.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 4, 2013)

I love Garrett but I haven't played Bioshock Infinite yet 

Would it be fair to vote?


----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I love Garrett but I haven't played Bioshock Infinite yet
> 
> Would it be fair to vote?



Poll closes in five days. :33

I mean you can either dabble or simply go with your gut for now.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I love Garrett but I haven't played Bioshock Infinite yet
> 
> Would it be fair to vote?



I think you might appreciate Booker but I won't hold it against you to vote for Garrett if experiencing _BioShock Infinite_ is not an option for you. And it would still ultimately depend on what you care for most in a character.

Follow your heart.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 4, 2013)

Still waiting for a Bioshock Infinite patch. Think I won't vote on this one.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2013)

A patch for what?


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 4, 2013)

To be honest this is probably one of the hardest polls [for mr personally] 
Booker is jsut awesome but so was garrett 
I remember knocking people out and dumping the bodies in front of guards and running for the shadows


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 4, 2013)

This is good. Haven't played Thief in a while, but liked Garrett a lot. There's more catharsis material with Booker, ...but Garrett is Garrett. Both Baker and especially Russell did a great job voicing them btw.



Krory said:


> A patch for what?



I think there's some serious stuttering issues for some PC owners. I encountered a couple, but luckily was not unplayable.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2013)

I guess I got lucky. I played on PC and didn't run into any problems at all, actually. I was shocked that I didn't even find a damn bug my entire playthrough on the PC.


----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2013)

I forgot to mention...the winner of this round may just replace a winner who just happens to not be well-received or who in truth is just laaaaaaaaaaame.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2013)

Leon?


----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2013)

Krory said:


> Leon?



He tied with Isaac Clarke actually.  I'll figure it out once I can deduce who I'd want amongst candidates to basically be booted out to allow either Garrett or Booker to replace.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2013)

Can we kick Leon out anyways?


----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2013)

Krory said:


> Can we kick Leon out anyways?



But then the winner of this would be facing Isaac Clarke. 

Mebbe...


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2013)

Isaac Clarke will inevitably lose, but not to a shitsplat like Leon.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2013)

Garrett couldn't sneak around Booker this time.

Booker will now replace a contestant of a previous match or be used in another bonus round.


----------

